# no alcohol month!



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Doctor told me not to have alcohol for about a month because they want to do another liver enzyme test. Nothing serious, just a test. Its been almost 3 weeks without a drop and i really miss a glass of whiskey after work or wine. Tomorrow i need to go to a cheese and wine party. Dont want to go but the wife insists because we never go out lately. What am i going to do? Damn, thats really putting yourself to the test unnecessary!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

....well they are other things  to get yourself lifted a little @ night ...
im not really a big alchy consumer..only on special occasions..do i drink.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I actually just quit drinking, 
1) self benifit
2)self respect
3)to prove to my bf it can be done 

its been a little over 2 weeks.. one would have to quit for 6 months to establish a behavioural change (eg to self prove your not an acholalic)


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

What do you mean with self respect and behavioural change? I don't think it affects how I behave or I don't respect myself just because I have a drink after working hard. Maybe I misunderstand what you are saying?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got a bad liver too. Good luck, i still drink.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear that chris

I sure like a shot after I get home from a hard day at the office...


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> What do you mean with self respect and behavioural change? I don't think it affects how I behave or I don't respect myself just because I have a drink after working hard. Maybe I misunderstand what you are saying?


im talking of those who drink to excess.. do you get drunk every night? Do you pass out at buddies houses.. that is the part i say about self respect not a occational beer

to change a habit.. one would HAVE to stop or do somthing consitantly for 6 months to instate it.. Or so say my phycology textbook..

if it is hard to give something up to prove oneself that its not a issue or becoming a "habit" one would have to quit something for 6 months

not saying you have a drinking problem.. just a little bit of insight


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

joker1535... obviously you are a guy 
Think of the women who can't drink, smoke, drink excess caffeine, eat deli meat, eat raw seafood, eat smoked salmon, eat cheese, eat at buffets etc for 9 MONTHS?!!
Try saying THAT to a hormonal pregnant women... you might regret it


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

And believe me I respect and admire every woman who can do this. When my wife was pregnant i almost never drank in front of her. But yes I am a guy and have a hard time not having a drink for a month. Definitely when going to a cheese and wine party!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

once you start its pretty easy to keep it up with the not drinking, if you're not an alcoholic that is. I haven't been drunk in like 5 years, i still will have a beer now and then, more so in the summer but no more than 1 or 2 a day.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sigh... buddy... i hear you!
I use to have a glass or two every night! Mostly 3-4 beers a nite after a long day... i was diagnosed with gout... and shouldn't be drinking at all... so i haven't touched alcohol for over 1.5 months now~ Trust me... i'm going crazy... i'm staring at the Canadian Cold Shots sitting in my fridge begging to drink it!!!


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

My suggestion is some cranberry juice at the wine and cheese party....it will look like your drinking the real thing, you'll feel part of the crowd and no one needs to know anything....not that it is any of my business what any of you do, but just a suggestion...if I am the designated driver and we hit the bar, I'll often do cranberry, sprite and lime....just my two cents....good luck....


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

shirley temples all the way, real men drink them


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*9 months twice in my life time was long enough. I am glad thats all over with. I am a drinker as well but not one that has to at anytime. If it is for your health then you have to stop. A couple weeks is nothing, like we said, 9 month, try that. This new study saying that you can drink some while pregnant is a joke. You should have NOTHING in the 9 months I think. My cousin has FAS and FAA and in now way would I want that for anyone. 9 month for a life time for your child. Hang in there it will be over with soon. I personally will have about 6 drinks for you. lol*


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I love beer.. and with a great brewery in my city, who wouldnt? (LOVE PWB!) But the hard alcohol I have trouble with (blood pressure) and getting drunk just isnt as fun as it was when I was younger (I'm only 24). We can't always afford beer either, but we sure enjoy one after work, with friends over, etc. Moderation is key, but sucks you cant. Its like going on a diet and saying "ok, no more ____, it is my weakness and it is making me fat" and instantly you must have as much as you can get...


----------

